# HotShot Cold Air Intake



## pavelbure2k10 (Feb 7, 2007)

hi, i was wondering where can i buy a HOT SHOT COLD AIR INTAKE? from here (toronto)? i seriously dont know where to start looking? also did anybody out there tried putting long arm on their car and it works?

can someone please help me out
Thanks.


----------



## pavelbure2k10 (Feb 7, 2007)

pavelbure2k10 said:


> hi, i was wondering where can i buy a HOT SHOT COLD AIR INTAKE? from here (toronto)? i seriously dont know where to start looking? also did anybody out there tried putting long arm on their car and it works?
> 
> can someone please help me out
> Thanks.



anybodY??????????


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

liquid-ink.com/products/nissan/altima/98-01/hotshotcai.php


----------

